# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  My dreams are too real to know I'm dreaming

## IZ

When I dream, everything is so realistic and the same as the real world. And I'm always in situations like running or trying to escape or even yelling and laughing to even realize that its a dream.

Example: last night I dreamed that I was in the back seat of a car, but I was alone in the car and it was driving on the freeway (Highway) and there was a fork in the road where you can exit the freeway, keep on going on the same freeway or turn to get on the next freeway. I had to make a dicision fast. But I wanted to stop the car, but I was in the back seat and I tried to go over the the front seat to at least reach the brake petal but my leg kept getting caught by something. It was too late and I kept going strait and found myself lost in a place I've never been before. Thats all I can remember.

I couldn't realize that it was strange that the car was driving by itself, but I put my attention on the situation, because in my dreams I keep running out of time. Always late. I do remember being lucid before but this only happens randomly or coinsidently when I'm just relaxing in my dream.

----------


## Lomebririon

Your dreams are never too real to know that you are dreaming. You are lucky in a way, if what you say is true then you dream in great clarity. Many people have to work hard to dream that way.

You probably just need to work on things like doing reality checks, and realising some of your dreamsigns.

----------


## IZ

I remember when I was young, my dreams were different. They were more simple and I could know that I was dreaming. But in these years, my dreams are becoming more real than ever.  Your right Lomebririon,  dreams wont be as realistic as the reality of the real world, but when your dreaming your mind thinks that the dream is the real world. Everyone has to sleep, and my dreams can be horrifying but you have to sleep. Oh well.

And nobody has answered to my interpreting dreams in the Beyond Dreaming section.  ::huh::

----------


## RedStarSoldier

Hmm, I love going to sleep.  It's relaxing because I'm always really tired and it's also got the prospect of having a nice lucid dream.   :smiley:  

As for your dream interpretation, I think the most obvious possibility is that in real life you fear decisions, or perhaps you have an important one coming up and you are anxious about it.  Do you have any commitments coming up that you are worried about?  Or maybe it's a sign that you will have to make an important decision in the future.  Hope this helps, it's just off the top of my head.   ::?:

----------


## xMaverickx

...same here iz...ive only had a few dreams that werent reality like...most of my dreams....involve everyday life...but i look for misplaced things to hlep me.....bc most of the time settings are similar to things ive seen and wat not...but there are differences..u have to look for them...they wont b obvious...may b as small as a color of a shirt..or sumthing lying on the floor...but if u pay attention to the less obvious...and calm down wit the situation happening...and refocus on other things..u will realize faster that ......u r infact dreaming...it seems like u can remember things vividly...think bak to the car dream...wat was on the seat....whose car was it..was the radio on?...little ?s u can ask your self after if u forget in the dream..so next time...u will b more prepared...for the less obvious....try it out...works for me....sometimes...
stay up

----------


## East1999Eternal

> _Originally posted by IZ_
> * my dreams are becoming more real than ever.*



Yeah, maybe thats my problem too.  :Question:

----------


## IZ

I think if I start questioning things in real life "if I'm dreaming" very frequently, maybe when I'm dreaming I'll do the same, because I'll be thinking its the real world and it will become a habit, making me have control of my dreams.   ::D:  ... Or maybe It will just turn me into a paranoid person who is always on alert.  ::shock::  . I'll still try it, does anyone have think differently?

----------


## IZ

I dream what I dream, and I wont mess around with them, or I'll make someone  who is in charge mad.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by IZ_
> *I think if I start questioning things in real life \"if I'm dreaming\" very frequently, maybe when I'm dreaming I'll do the same, because I'll be thinking its the real world and it will become a habit, making me have control of my dreams.   ... Or maybe It will just turn me into a paranoid person who is always on alert.  . I'll still try it, does anyone have think differently?*



More paranoid? No No No! That is the whole point. One of Lucid dreamings advantages as you here mentioned, often is awareness. But not just in your dreams but in your waking life as well. It opens your eyes!





> _Originally posted by IZ_
> * I dream what I dream, and I wont mess around with them, or I'll make someone who is in charge mad.*



* You are in charge*  :Exclaim:

----------


## Goliath

I used to fear sleep as a child, I had very vivid nightmares on a regular basis. After about 10 or 11 I stopped having nightmares and haven't had a really bad nighmare since (I have only had a hand full of nightmares since then).

----------


## Je33ica

I only had nightmares when I was younger.  My dreams now are just bizzare, normal, or disturbing (but never nightmarish)

----------


## cinic

The dream i had was so real, i did everything i would in real life.. read this if u have a chance.
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....p?p=61821#61821

----------


## Bardo

I think I've had 1 or 2 nightmares that I know of within the last 10-12 years... so I would actually like to have one. just to get the thrill of it. but maybe it's just me who's wierd   ::?:  
But regarding the problem with realistic dreams, I actually have the exact opposite problem. My dreams almost never play out in my house or any other familiar place. It's always some wierd sci-fi scenery or mid-evil place, and I never question anything about it. 
the few times I've experienced LD, it's just been some spontanious realisation... but in time when I get used to make RC's, it might be a little easier to smell a rat when ancient spirits are manifesting castles in the mountains, or I suddenly go from spain to africa in two small steps   ::o:

----------


## Serinanth

I find the dream world to be more real than this place at times... Reality checks dont work very well for me devices usualy work though I get lightswitch failure every once in a while, and finger through the palm that dosent work... hehe I had a dream that was so real it was even in synched with the timeline here I figured out how to fly I tried the relity checks... they didnt work so I figured I had just finaly figured out how to fly =D Its posted somewhere in lucid experiences hehe.  I kept trying to do reality check and wake up but I wouldent, what was I to think?  The thing that finaly made me reliase It was a dream was when a friend came to visit me, she was too short and It just kinda all came crashing down on me as I came to realise.

If your dreams are too real fight fire with fire... 

Knowledge.

With it you will know how things work and with that you will be able to alter  function or form applying science and theoretical science to my dreams I have been able to do some neat stuff heeh =D 

Give it a shot.

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by IZ_
> *When I dream, everything is so realistic and the same as the real world. And I'm always in situations like running or trying to escape or even yelling and laughing to even realize that its a dream.
> 
> Example: last night I dreamed that I was in the back seat of a car, but I was alone in the car and it was driving on the freeway (Highway) and there was a fork in the road where you can exit the freeway, keep on going on the same freeway or turn to get on the next freeway. I had to make a dicision fast. But I wanted to stop the car, but I was in the back seat and I tried to go over the the front seat to at least reach the brake petal but my leg kept getting caught by something. It was too late and I kept going strait and found myself lost in a place I've never been before. Thats all I can remember.
> 
> I couldn't realize that it was strange that the car was driving by itself, but I put my attention on the situation, because in my dreams I keep running out of time. Always late. I do remember being lucid before but this only happens randomly or coinsidently when I'm just relaxing in my dream.*



sounds like an anxiety dream...have you been really stressed out lately? if you frequently have dreams like that then chances are you are really stressed about _something_. I can't really tell what that particular dream is getting at and I don't know enough about your others to help you out...

----------


## Barbizzle

i am lucid nd then sometimes i do a reality chek to make shure im still dreaming when nothing wierd happens.

----------

